
Google's Latest Report Shows It Still Hasn't Fixed Its Diversity Problem - rbanffy
http://amp.timeinc.net/fortune/2018/06/15/google-diversity-report-2018?__twitter_impression=true
======
Findeton
What problem? or is it just a "problem"?

